# Which power supply?



## steven94 (Jun 23, 2009)

I'm getting a new fresh computer with dual 5770's, and there are these 2 great power supplies, both made by XtremeGear. One of the power supply is 700 watt SLI/CrossFireX Ready. While the other one is 950 watt gaming supply. Both cost about the same price, but i don't exactly know which one of these power supplies is the preferred over the other one.(Considering i have dual 5770's, and a quad core processor by AMD)

SPEC for 700 watt:
• Model No: PSAZ-CP700
• AC Input Voltage: 115/240V
• AC Input Frequency: 50~60Hz
• AC Input Current: 12.5A (RMS) for 115VAC Input
• Output: 8.5A (RMS) for 230VAC Input

DC Output +3.3V +5V +12V1 +12V2 -12V +5VSB
Min. Output Current 1.0A 1.0A 0.5A 0.5A 0A 0.1A
Max. Output Current 24A 32A 21A 22A 0.6A 2.0A
Max. Combined Wattage 200W 480W (38A) 7.2W 10W
Max. 700W

SPEC for 950 watt:
Model: CP-950
AC Input: 115V~240V 15A 60Hz/50Hz
+5V & +3.3V Combined: 170W

DC Output
DC Output +3.3V +5V +12V +12V +12V +12V +12V +12V -12V +5VSB
Max Output 24A 30A 20A 20A 20A 35A 35A 20A 0.5A 5.0A
Min Current 1.0A 1.0A .8A .8A .5A 1.0A 1.0A 1.0A 0A 0.1A
Total Output 950W


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

It would be very nice to see the links (brand name and wattage with specs) to them so we knew what you are talking about because no two power supplies are equal just because of the wattage. Unfortunately, some 700 watt low quality power supplies can't put out as much as a 400 watt power supply that is a good quality.


----------



## steven94 (Jun 23, 2009)

ohhh sorry i forgot to post the link, im using CP to build my PC. http://www.cyberpowerpc.com/system/Gamer_Ultra_CrossFireX_FX/


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

SPEC for 700 watt:
• Model No: PSAZ-CP700 $36.00
http://www.buyxg.com/store/item.aspx?id=3588&catid=142

Can't tell what the other one is but it's probably the low quality type unit.

Here's where you need to be


----------



## steven94 (Jun 23, 2009)

wrench97 said:


> SPEC for 700 watt:
> • Model No: PSAZ-CP700 $36.00
> http://www.buyxg.com/store/item.aspx?id=3588&catid=142
> 
> ...


Thanks for the suggestion, is it ok if i get the 950 watt corsair,(in other words, will the 950 watt be better) its +9 dollars.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Yes the PC will only use what it needs and the 950w give you headroom for future upgrades.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

CyberPower, as well as most all other prebuilts, favor using low quality hardware to keep their costs down and make the build look like a good deal.
The CyberPower PSU's could not effectively power one 5770 let alone two.
Have you considered building your own PC?


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Since you have the choice on that page, take the Corsair 750TX. (or better)


----------

